# Diagrama del regulador STR30110



## Yogui (Jul 24, 2009)

tengo una fuente de cd de 175V CD y quiero bajar el voltaje con un regulador STR30110, el cual lo baja a 110V CD, alguien sabe a donde se conecta el pin 2 (base). Tiene alguien un circuito de aplicacion utilizndo este regulador?


----------



## DMag00 (Jul 25, 2009)

No recuerdo exactamente la fórmula para calcular la resistencia de base que va de acuerdo al voltaje y la corriente.

ES sencilla pero no la recuerdo, acerca de las configuraciones con transistores y como se activan dependiendo de la configuración.
Para los que se interesen 
Este es el datasheet del regulador

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dow...m/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-29/DSA-574484.pdf


----------

